# Where do these nitwits come from?



## Springer Tom (Mar 11, 2014)

Check out the math...http://www.ebay.com/itm/VINTAGE-196...805?pt=LH_DefaultDomain_0&hash=item43c6d2ba1d


----------



## THE STIG (Mar 11, 2014)

found the owner,


----------



## rollfaster (Mar 11, 2014)

*Geeeeez*

I believe they hale from outer space.


----------



## militarymonark (Mar 11, 2014)




----------



## bikecrazy (Mar 11, 2014)

Nitwit maybe, but that bike ROCKS!!!!!


----------



## Crazybikelady (Mar 11, 2014)

What a MORON!!!


----------



## Xcelsior (Mar 11, 2014)

*Wtf?*

Here is a bridge, now go jump off it...  My apologies for anyone that actually has.


----------



## Obi-Wan Schwinnobi (Mar 11, 2014)

Xcelsior said:


> Here is a bridge, now go jump off it...  My apologies for anyone that actually has.




climate controlled storage fee?....what a moron..and if he adds the Ebay fee he will just get larger fee lol..


----------



## Joe Hargis (Mar 12, 2014)

zero feedback .... and lots of time .... prolly a da--mn engineer ! lol


----------



## decotriumph (Mar 13, 2014)

*OP*



Springer Tom said:


> Check out the math...http://www.ebay.com/itm/VINTAGE-196...805?pt=LH_DefaultDomain_0&hash=item43c6d2ba1d




Back to the original question, that one is from Granger, Indiana.


----------



## bricycle (Mar 13, 2014)

...least he used logic to come up with a price.... not "a lowcal bike expurt toad mee wut eet wuz wurth"...


----------

